# Welcome to The Quiet Room



## J Anfinson (Sep 6, 2015)

http://thequietroom.blubrry.com

Introducing the debut podcast of myself and *MJ Preston.* The Quiet Room is where you get to join in on our insanity as we talk about books, authors, publishing, and hopefully we'll be interviewing publishers and authors. In this first episode, I'm interviewing MJ about his latest novel *Acadia Event*. 

Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 6, 2015)

Sweet! 

I love podcasts, but it's always weird to hear people on the forums. No one sounds like I expect. You do have a reptilian rasp in your voice, right, Jake?


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 6, 2015)

A fun first podcast. I hope folks here check it out. Might be cool to skype in a few authors from the hallowed halls of WF.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 6, 2015)

InstituteMan said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I love podcasts, but it's always weird to hear people on the forums. No one sounds like I expect. You do have a reptilian rasp in your voice, right, Jake?



I think most of it is the mic. I need to adjust a few things. But I'm told I have a slight lisp at times.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 6, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> I think most of it is the mic. I need to adjust a few things. But I'm told I have a slight lisp at times.



For the record, I haven't listened yet. I just imagine that you sound like our future reptilian alien overlord, is all.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm listening right now. MJ has the raspy voice. Jake sounds more like my brother-in-law who was stationed in Texas for a while (He's in Maryland now). Very nice interview


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmph. Y'all can't guess where I'm from by listenin' to me (or reading this).  Actually I'm a mixed breed of Arkansas, Missouri, and currently Oklahoma. So I probably sound like a little of everything.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 6, 2015)

MJ Preston said:


> A fun first podcast. I hope folks here check it out. Might be cool to skype in a few authors from the hallowed halls of WF.



Absolutely. If any of you published authors want to join us for an interview, contact MJ Preston at the email he gives at the end of the podcast.


----------



## TKent (Sep 6, 2015)

Very, very cool!! Great job guys!


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 6, 2015)

I smell a potential collab, Haha. Excellent job gentlemen =)


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 6, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> I smell a potential collab, Haha. Excellent job gentlemen =)



I'm sure there'll be opportunity for that, actually. Part of my own mission for this is to promote WF on the show, which you'll be seeing more of in the future.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh, and I should probably mention that all the technical stuff behind this is thanks to MJ. I know he spent countless hours figuring out how to set this up to record us, as well as gain permissions from all the independent artists and authors used (for the intro and closing). The actual interview questions I came up with myself, and he didn't know what they were until I asked them. And I think he did a great job answering them on the spot like that. If it had been me, you probably would have heard me go "Uh" a lot.


----------



## TKent (Sep 6, 2015)

Very professional. I am really developing a taste for audio fiction. I've actually gone so far as to download several audio books lately to listen to on the way to work. Adding the sound effects gives it another dimension altogether. And great interview


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 7, 2015)

Okay, I got to listen while driving this afternoon. I have 17 minutes to go, but what I have heard so far convinced me that you are both smart, witty hosts. Also, well done with the production! It sounds darn good, and waaaaaaay better than I would expect for a first podcast. Good job all around! If you're reading this thread, you should give it a listen.

I have a complaint, though: neither of you have a reptilian rasp. I wanted a reptilian rasp! MJ sounds like a nice guy with a hint of upper Midwest in his voice. Worse yet, Jake sounds like he could be my kin. I had high hopes that at least one of you two would sound creepy, but you both come across as normal. Damn.


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words. I am pretty excited about this new podcast (as is Jake) and the response has been very positive, not only here, but in the writing community as well. We are looking forward to the next one which should be in a few weeks, depending on scheduling.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 8, 2015)

I usually save the rasp for when I'm talking to the people chained up in my basement.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 30, 2015)

http://thequietroom.blubrry.com/2887709/the-quiet-room-episode-2/

Episode two is up. As MJ notes, I have unfortunately stepped back from being a full time cohost, and will only be joining him on a part time basis. It sucks. I really wanted to be the other half of the duo but I've had to accept that I don't have the time to dedicate to it like I'd need to. 

On a positive note, joining him for this episode is Kristi Peterson Schoonover, and after listening to the show, she seemed like a great gal and very knowledgeable. I hope to join MJ again for episode four or so, but we'll see how it goes. Anyway, give this one a listen. It has some great stuff in it.


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 1, 2015)

Kristi was a great guest. Missed having you there, Jake.


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone interested in getting away from the day  to day grind,  I had a sit down with Gregory L. Norris, who  wrote for Star Trek Voyager and the Sci-Fi Channel. He has a new book  out called Tales from the Robot Graveyard. 

Anyway, here's a link:  THE QUIET ROOM - EPISODE 3


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 15, 2015)

Along with Jake Anfison, I would like to organize a Quiet Room Episode that includes key Members of the Writing Forums. Guys like Sam, Cran, Jake and Gumby. We could talk about all facets of the writing forums, benefits characters and such. What do you guys think?


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd love to join that. I'll shoot you a message about the next episode too.


----------



## TKent (Oct 15, 2015)

Great idea!



MJ Preston said:


> Along with Jake Anfison, I would like to organize a Quiet Room Episode that includes key Members of the Writing Forums. Guys like Sam, Cran, Jake and Gumby. We could talk about all facets of the writing forums, benefits characters and such. What do you guys think?


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 2, 2015)

THE QUIET ROOM EPISODE 4 IS ONLINE!

Jake Anfinson joined me for Episode 4, in which we had a great conversation with:



Author, B.E. Scully and Editor Dr. Alex Scully, who is the founder and editor of Firbolg Publishing. In this episode, B.E. Scully gives us an analysis of the post-mortem breakdown of a turkey vulture. The Scully Sisters live in the misty woods of Oregon, in a haunted red house that is home to a road-kill body farm. If that doesn't make them fascinating, it certainly conjures up all sorts of macabre visuals.


----------

